# Return to no home



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Damn @Ranger0282 I came home to a smoldering pile of ruble and one pissed off wife!

Above and beyond for sure brother I greatly appreciate it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Boom!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is one tasty looking set of smokes there!! Nice hit @Ranger0282 however you have to be careful when you poke the dark side... The death star don't play around.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

What’s cool is the Onyx was one of my very first cigars I ever had, I smokes it in Iraq after my flight up from Kuwait in 2003. That’s a memory all in itself ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Damn @Ranger0282 I came home to a smoldering pile of ruble and one pissed off wife!
> 
> Above and beyond for sure brother I greatly appreciate it!
> 
> ...


Someone has to stop this guy has dangerous @Ranger0282

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice! Dave went all out! 
Make sure you send bobbya08 a thank you card 🤣


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Very nice! Dave went all out!
> 
> Make sure you send bobbya08 a thank you card &#129315;


Oh don't worry Bobby got his licks in as well, but I will thank him for sure very soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

No good deed goes unnoticed around here. Bow season opens tomorrow but I can't do much of that anymore. Come muzzleloader season, I gotta package of decomposing carcass to send out as well....

Thanks again @*nightfish* for the help you sent me.........

p.s Those could have been yours


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> No good deed goes unnoticed around here. Bow season opens tomorrow but I can't do much of that anymore. Come muzzleloader season, I gotta package of decomposing carcass to send out as well....
> 
> Thanks again @*nightfish* for the help you sent me.........
> 
> p.s Those could have been yours


Oct 15th for bow season here...tick tock

Thanks again Dave I am humbled by the generosity for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Look at David laying the smack down ! Well done sir.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

WNYTony said:


> Look at David laying the smack down ! Well done sir.


Between him and Bobby beating on me I am surprised I have a roof still

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@bobbya08 is having one of my grandkids named after him...... He hits HARD!!!!!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> @bobbya08 is having one of my grandkids named after him...... He hits HARD!!!!!!!


He gets a grandkid.. I get a goat.. I see how I rate.. Thanks "buddy"

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> He gets a grandkid.. I get a goat.. I see how I rate.. Thanks "buddy"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 You send me a Cohiba Behike & Torpedo and I'll fly you down here and have you stand for one of them as a their Godfather... 

Now, don't get me wrong. You have gone way above and beyond so this deer season...watch your mailbox. I already have saved a box I got awhile back and will put as much in as will fit inside.. 
Hopefully better than last year. You got the last of what everyone else had already picked over. This year, you get pick of the litter.
I got the DW machine started yesterday. Health has stopped me from doing quite a few things this year. Didn't put in food plots for the first time in 40 years.
Someone here who doesn't probably remember is getting a quart if I can mail it. Haven't personally talked to him in awhile so he might have forgot. But I didn't. A Man is only as good as his Word. Saved him a box and that big bubble wrap in hopes of getting it going. Not telling him so he has that plausible deniability if something happens.
Won't be adding that crap store bought additives like everyone wants around here to make it taste like peaches and butterscotch and coffee etc etc. 120 proof is what DW is suppose to be. Maybe a little less for ya'll city folk.
I don't put sugar in my DW so it's a lot better quality than what most folks are use to. I'd rather have quality than quantity.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If I sent those is fly em down personally to make sure you at least used a new razor blade to cut em..

Dino hasn't ended up on a spit yet?...has he

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> If I sent those is fly em down personally to make sure you at least used a new razor blade to cut em..
> 
> Dino hasn't ended up on a spit yet?...has he
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No....Dino was sold to a lady with 2 little girls as a pet. Folks like these small Nigerian goats for pets.........and food


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> No....Dino was sold to a lady with 2 little girls as a pet. Folks like these small Nigerian goats for pets.........and food


I knew that you sold him as a pet. But I grew up in farm country.. Pets don't always stay pets.. Sometimes they end up on the table..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> No good deed goes unnoticed around here. Bow season opens tomorrow but I can't do much of that anymore. Come muzzleloader season, I gotta package of decomposing carcass to send out as well....
> 
> Thanks again @*nightfish* for the help you sent me.........
> 
> p.s Those could have been yours


Nice hit, Brother!
I hope your RH situation is back under control and am happy to see your bomb wiz over my head to strike another well deserving BOTL. :smile2:


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Nicely done!

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> What's cool is the Onyx was one of my very first cigars I ever had, I smokes it in Iraq after my flight up from Kuwait in 2003. That's a memory all in itself !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Onyx was my first cigar. I bought a box to handout in celebration of the birth of my first child; 13 years ago.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> 120 proof is what DW is suppose to be. Maybe a little less for ya'll city folk.
> I don't put sugar in my DW so it's a lot better quality than what most folks are use to. I'd rather have quality than quantity.


My cousin has one of those stove top DW stilling contraptions. His last 4 batches came out at 186 to 187. To high for my liking; not at first but after a couple black out nights. That DW hits you like a sledge hammer, I wont touch it anymore.


----------

